

Multiplayer Snake Game built in Node and GoInstant - startupnorth
http://piwh1000.github.io/GoSnake/

======
degenerate
Do other guest players automatically join the game? I played alone for about 2
minutes with nobody joining. I see that I can invite a friend.

Bug: Pressing two direction keys simultaneously almost always allows me to
'double back' on the same path, essentially pulling a 180. Try it: When
traveling to the right, press DOWN and LEFT simultaneously, and your snake
turns around without crashing into itself.

------
secretmike
My high score is 31 - beat that!

